# Ride for Rescue - Coming Soon!!!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For the past eight years, Dr. Brian Ray has worked closely with North Central Maltese Rescue (NCMR) to provide medical care for fluffs in need. Dr. Ray is the wonderful person who performed the amputation for my Tessa so she could have a pain-free life in a loving home.

Dr. Ray is a veterinarian, husband, father, farmer, and soon to be extreme cyclist. His cycling journey will take place this summer as he embarks on a 1,000 mile ride from Racine, Wisconsin to Chatham, New Jersey in 10 days. Thru Ride for Rescue he seeks to raise funds to help offset the expenses required to run NCMR. We hope that you will be able to support Ride for Rescue, Brian’s personal cycling journey to drive awareness for NCMR and other rescues.

It is North Central Maltese Rescue’s mission to accept Maltese and other toy breeds that have lost their homes. NCMR plays a vital role in helping re-home pets as well as providing educational outreach on the importance of responsible pet ownership. NCMR is a 501(c)3 organization; contributions may be tax deductible. 

Our goal is to raise $25,000 to support NCMR; information on how to make a donation of any size will soon be on our website and Facebook page - I will post links to those pages when they are available.

Little white fluffy taile everywhere are waiving "thank you" to all of you! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a fabulous vet. :chili::chili: Wow real commitment to cycling and most of all the fluffs who need him. I'll definitely donate. Am a little crunched now with my own medical bills uncovered by insurance :smpullhair: but I'll give what I can. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He truly sounds remarkable and committed in helping those fluffs in need. I wish him luck on his cycling journey and will make a donation.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will look for those links I would like to donate for this cause


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a great vet they have. Not many like that anymore.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The doc can count on my support. My darling Cassie came to me by way of NCMR.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be watching for more informaation and will certainly be contributing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just read this news on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's FB page- 
Asking for prayers and positive thoughts for our #1 vet, Dr Brian Ray who was out riding his bike in training for the Ride for Rescue today and was hit by a car. I don't know his exact condition at this time, but he does have some serious injuries to his wrist and hand and other injuries to his body.

What a terrible turn of events.:smcry: I hope you'll all join me in sending prayers, and if possible donations, whether he can ride or not!! Really hoping that he'll have a successful recovery and it won't affect the wonderful work that he does. :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So so sad. I hated hearing this. Yes, I will still do my donation.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a shame about the accident, hopefully he's OK soon. He sounds like a wonderful person.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a horrible turn of events! Please keep us posted!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Just read this news on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's FB page-
> Asking for prayers and positive thoughts for our #1 vet, Dr Brian Ray who was out riding his bike in training for the Ride for Rescue today and was hit by a car. I don't know his exact condition at this time, but he does have some serious injuries to his wrist and hand and other injuries to his body.
> 
> What a terrible turn of events.:smcry: I hope you'll all join me in sending prayers, and if possible donations, whether he can ride or not!! Really hoping that he'll have a successful recovery and it won't affect the wonderful work that he does. :wub:


Sue - thank you for posting this. I was so tired last night, I was remiss in catching up on some things.

I haven't heard anything further on Dr. Ray this morning. Please keep him in your prayers - he has been so incredibly wonderful to rescue :wub: (and to Tessa - he cared for her when she came to Northcentral Maltese Rescue) and we are praying for a full recovery for him! Little white fluffy dogs need him!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Just read this news on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's FB page-
> Asking for prayers and positive thoughts for our #1 vet, Dr Brian Ray who was out riding his bike in training for the Ride for Rescue today and was hit by a car. I don't know his exact condition at this time, but he does have some serious injuries to his wrist and hand and other injuries to his body.
> 
> What a terrible turn of events.:smcry: I hope you'll all join me in sending prayers, and if possible donations, whether he can ride or not!! Really hoping that he'll have a successful recovery and it won't affect the wonderful work that he does. :wub:





maggieh said:


> Sue - thank you for posting this. I was so tired last night, I was remiss in catching up on some things.
> 
> I haven't heard anything further on Dr. Ray this morning. Please keep him in your prayers - he has been so incredibly wonderful to rescue :wub: (and to Tessa - he cared for her when she came to Northcentral Maltese Rescue) and we are praying for a full recovery for him! Little white fluffy dogs need him!


Dr. Ray just posted this on NMR's Facebook page: "Thank you everyone. The important injury is to the bones of the back of my hand and the soft tissues between my thumb and first finger. I will have an MRI to establish the best course of action. I am under the care of a hand surgeon and he is confident I will make a full recovery. I appreciate all the well wishing. Now, more ice and Percocet."

Such good news!


----------

